# white goods



## footpad2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi all,
we were in Cyprus last week looking for a house to rent for 6 months, but (un)fortunately we found our dream home in Xylofagou which couldn't be rented. It's perfect for us but the kitchen has just been renewed without any cooker, fridge, washing machine or dishwasher! We arrive back in Cyprus on 24th May, would like recommendations where to purchase above white goods please?
Charles


----------



## footpad2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry, so excited forgot to say "yes we bought it!":clap2:


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

*Ref. white goods*



footpad2010 said:


> Sorry, so excited forgot to say "yes we bought it!":clap2:


Congratulations, hope you have a great time with your new house, 
Ref. white goods, hopefully some body will be on shortly to let you know where to buy, congrats again :clap2:
Carol & David


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

footpad2010 said:


> Hi all,
> we were in Cyprus last week looking for a house to rent for 6 months, but (un)fortunately we found our dream home in Xylofagou which couldn't be rented. It's perfect for us but the kitchen has just been renewed without any cooker, fridge, washing machine or dishwasher! We arrive back in Cyprus on 24th May, would like recommendations where to purchase above white goods please?
> Charles


The widest choice is in Limassol or Nicosia - but most suppliers charge premium prices for branded goods that are actually manufactured in south america or Malaysia under liscence from the parent big brands (as are most branded white goods sold in the EU). For near factory prices you can't beat the Four Day Clearance sales on the industrial estate in Latsia near Nicosia which sells white goods and other electrical goods once or twice a year and furniture and other household goods every few months. Not sure when the next sale is - watch out for flyers. We kitted out our new kitchen in our village house with Scandia (branches island wide) which was convenient and a good service (cheap delivery etc) as we couldn't wait for the next white good 4 day to come round.
Good luck with kitting out your new place...


----------



## atw26 (May 23, 2009)

The next four day clearance appears to be next week (3-7th May). Keep an eye out (or subscribe) for the date of the next one (not sure how often they update this): Four Day Clearance | Mallouppas and Papacostas They also have archives of the flyers which should give you an idea of prices.

The Scandia website (Scandia) is not particularly helpful being a) in flash and b) without prices. However it does list their store locations!

Hadjikyriakos is also big: Hadjikyriakos & Sons Online Shop
Stephanis (also big but AFAIK, have a reputation for being more expensive)
Electroline (can't seem to find a website)
and just for kicks: Dalco (only in Limassol)
Not sure if Carrefour would also carry that sort of thing.

I, myself, haven't bought any white goods here but did put this list together a while back for a friend of mine.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Congratulations for the house!

there is a huge place in Kofinou called AX Electricals. Andreas Chalalambous :: OnLine Store

they have places all over cyprus. Cannot comment on prices as we haven't bought anything yet.


----------



## atw26 (May 23, 2009)

footpad2010 said:


> We arrive back in Cyprus on 24th May


How's the search for white goods going? 

I saw this website today: White Star Appliances Ltd . They appear to have a shop in Paralimni and in Larnaca and do delivery. Supposedly they will post special offers to their Facebook page though none have been listed so far.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Try White Star Appliances, they've 2 stores, main one in Paralimni and the other in Larnaca. White Star Appliances Ltd. This is a British company who buy from UK wholesalers and ship the equipment out in containers for their stores. Prices are good.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Steptoes in Pafos near the Begonia Garden Centre (up behind the bowling alley) do furniture and white goods packages. They also have a warehouse in Larnaca. Well they did the last time I saw them. They still have a web site, so I suspect they are still trading, although you never know these days! Found them very helpful and ready to supply our needs. Just waiting for the villa to be completed! 
Chris


----------



## berni109 (May 28, 2010)

Hi,
probably a bit late given your timescale but just in case here is a tip.
you need to understand why the shops get away with charging the prices that they do - they buy at about the same price as any other eurpoean country. Most Cypriots i know rather die than admit that they can not afford the price of the item they are looking at. Shop assistants will look at you as a cheapskate if you tell them its too expensive - but so what are you ever going to see them again. 
you will need to put in the legwork for face to face negotiations if you dont have the inclination to haggle you will spend a substantial number of your expensive euros.
since you need several items set your maximum budget for all the items you want (its going to cost you UK plus 25-30% at least). tell the sales assistant what you want and what you have to spend (that gets their commission juices going - say budget less 20% - watch out for the VAT) but dont accept the cheapest in the shop. get a written quote with an expiry date (this is quite normal). compare and contrast then choose the best deal and go back and ask to speak with the manager tell him you want to conclude the deal today and be prepared to pay up there and then if he can let you have an extra 10% off. (tends to work best at the end of the month when there sales targets are reviewed).
i saved 800 euro on fitting out a kitchen by shopping around
bern


----------



## footpad2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the info, we have ordered from Georgios in Xylofagou as he gave biggest discount and fitted everything. Also Whites didn't have in stock what we wanted and offered a lot of Beko goods- beware these come from Turkey and most Cypriots won't honour guarantees on these.


----------

